# I'm No Purest



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I told everyone I’m no purest. 
I’ve been looking at as much Bolens stuff as I can find
and I’m getting hopelessly attached to the look of the
high flotation front tires that were offered on the HT series.

Unfortunately, as far as I can tell, this was not an option on 
the 1250 so all 1250’s have the 5.70 X 5.00 x 8 front tires. 

So I started looking and again, as far as I can tell:
1250 uses the same front axle as HT-18/20/early 23.
1250 uses different front spindles than HT-18/20/23
However since the front axles are the same, I would think
you could put the HT-18/20/early23 spindles in the 1250
front axle and then get high flotation wheels and tires for
these spindles.

I have 3 questions
1) Am I correct in my understanding up to this point ?
2) Do I need “Wheel Spacers” Pt# 1923 092 shown on the 
HT’s but not the 1250 ?
3) Do I have chassis / sheet metal clearance issues using these 
tires on a 1250 ? 

The better it looks……….. the more fun it is to drive. :driving:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
Are you sure they're different spindles? Don't be fooled by different part #'s. The 1250 was introduced in 67 and ran to 69. The models after that will share many parts but sometimes they're asigned new numbers. Sometimes a simple color change will show as a different part #. Ask at the bolens club sites on yahoo. Or, if you have some time and patience call sonny's. It's sometimes very hard to get through, BUT they know everything and have 99% of whatever you might want. It's a family owned bolens dealership since 59. There is also a front lift kit on ebay for the HT series. Another knowledgeable and helpful person is Bob Fenn at bolensman .com. Or you could try Ray's in Pa. check the links at the jacqueslacasse page on yahoo. I'm sure you'll find a way to get those tires on there. So did it arrive yet?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows...

Thanks for the help.
I will try Sonny's and Bob Fenn and see what they think.

The tractor should be delivered Thursday or Friday
and I'll be sure to make a post when it arives.
Will also let you know about the spindles and tires after
I get some more info from the "Bolens Guys".

Color changing part numbers.....boy and I thought Sears
was bad when it came to colors.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
Well, if you think about it, the early models were beige, brown, and red. The next were beige with red wheels in the early 70's, then white hoods/fenders and black frames, and at the end white hoods/fenders and green frames. So although the same part might "fit" every year us "purists" would want the same color (unless of course it's now NLA, then we'd go nuts just to get anything!) so each colored part would be a different #. Can you download some parts catalogs at the sonny's website and compare? 

You know I'm sitting here writing all this and then DOH!!! I realize I have the original price sheet! Part/model #18011 High Flotation Front Wheels (Pr.) (For 1250) $60


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…

I downloaded the 1250 and HT-18/20/23 parts lists from Sonny’s site
and compared the part numbers. It never occurred to me that the color
changes might also result in part number changes but thinking about it
it does make sense. (dam you purists)

What size tires were the Part/Model # 18011 offered as ?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
It doesn't state size but after looking at it a second time, 18011 high flotation front wheels (pr) (1250) weight 60lbs price $75. Also under that 18013 front wheel conversion kit (1250) weight 15lbs and price $45 could this be a spindle kit?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for the part numbers.
I'll use them when I talk to the "Bolens Guys" and will let you know
what tey tell me.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

The 1250 came today.
Holy Cow this thing is a beast. 

I have a Sears GT5000 and a John Deere 300. I got the GT5000 last year
and when I got the John Deere last week I could appreciate some differences
between it and the GT5000. To tell you the truth, they did not seem THAT
significant and gave me a greater appreciation for the value represented
by the Sears tractor.

But this 1250 is in an entirely different class. 
This tractor is SIGNIFICANTLY different than either of my other 2 tractors.
Everything looks 5 times heaver, bigger, stronger. 
The frame, axle, transaxle, steering and hydraulic lift all look like they were 
designed with Stump-Pulling in mind. And all the while I’m looking at this
thing I’m thinking to myself “Imagine what a HT-23 looks like”

As soon as it was on the ground, I checked the oil and gas. I got on, turned the 
key and it fired right up. Engine runs great, no smoke and lots of power.
Hydro is smooth as silk and FEL digs right in and easily lifts the front end off the
ground. After fooling around for an hour I felt comfortable about the tractors
overall condition and started to tear it down. The loader was easy to take off, 
then I started pulling off sheet metal and really got to see how well it was made.

Don’t get me wrong, I like my other tractors but as of today I’m a Bolens-Junky.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *The 1250 came today.
> Holy Cow this thing is a beast.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new tractor. I intend to buy and restore a Bolens, Simplicity or JD some day. Can you post any pics?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

MowHoward,

I posted the ebay picture of it on my post "Old Bolens New Owner"
on this MTD forum. Now it's in quite a few pieces but i will be
posting pic's as I put it back together.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *MowHoward,
> 
> I posted the ebay picture of it on my post "Old Bolens New Owner"
> ...


:thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ah yes!!! Now you can fully understand my pasion for my 1050. And while it's not a large frame the ruggedness and quality are the same. You know your 1250 is the first in the series and other than hp and power steering I don't think the HT23 is really that much different is it? I don't know all that much about large frames as I'm more of a tube frame junkie. The ease of use on these bolens and the engineering is impressive especially when you take into consideration when they were made. BEST WISHES and I hope it turns out to be more than you ever expected!! (in a good way, of course!!) Soon you may even become a purist as that love affair blossoms. Did you find the answer to the wheel question? Tearing it down for painting?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sixchows…

I think the HT-23 has a heavier transaxle (Eaton 12 vrs 11) and of course
those monster front tires and wheels. I don’t care about the 23HP, this thing
will spin the 26X12X12’s all day long on dry pavement ! But come to think
of it that twin must look awesome with the hood open.

Tearing it down for cleaning (a roofing contractor had it), strip, re-paint and
to take a good look at its innards. I will be changing all electrical parts, belts
and hoses.

I didn’t contact “The Bolens Guys” yet, I figured I would wait until I tear the 1250 
down and find out what else I will be needing. Then contact them with a complete
list of items.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Yea that's what I meant, don't sell this one short. A roofing contractor? What did he knock the building down to get at the roof?:lmao:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

arty: The New Me arty:

<img src=http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=6eea59d1-1337-13a4-2d9e-171a2ec01afd&size=>

I almost forgot to post the pic.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I LIKE IT!! Do I detect an original color scheme in the future complete with decals?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Will be shooting for as close to original colors as I can get.
Who do you suggest for decals ?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

By the way, I could not find a good picture of Huskyman on any site.
They were all tiny and get blurry when you up-size them. So I copied
one of the tiny ones and my Daughter redrew the entire logo in a poster
size. The Huskyman I posted and used for my avitar is Her drawing not
one taken from another site.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

WOW!! GOOD JOB!! 

As for colors, depending on whether it's a 67, 68, or 69, there are a few differences. You should be able to tell from the model #. I noticed it has a black steering wheel, does this look original? If yes than it's probably a late '69. The hood fender and wheels would be an off white. A good match that everyone seems to agree on is rustoleum almond. There is a chart at Home Depot for custom rustoleum colors, the almond on here looks better than the pre-packaged. I used the pre-packaged on the fender and added a few drops of black to kill the yellow. Use acetone for thinning and spray even wet coats with a few minutes flash between coats. The brown is close to the Chocolate Chip on the same chart but you need to add a small amount of silver to give it a slightly lighter metallic look. If you don't care about the metallic use the Chocolate Syrup color above it on the chart. This would be for everything besides the wheels hood, and fender. The flat black panel around the headlights is actually part of the decal. You may hear others suggest Rustoleum Kona Brown. I tried this for the hydraulic setup I'm restoring but it's way off and too red. The Chocolate chip with silver is very close to original remember not too much silver just enough to notice metallic.

For decals, contact Jeremy at [email protected] He makes decals and the hood stripe also. He has a 1250 too so maybe look him up and tell him I sent you. Real nice guy and very helpful. Sonny's has decals also but the set I got from them are layered not printed. Didn't use them, you know that purist thing. I'm waiting for a set from jeremy he's working on.

The FEL may have been a gold color if it's made by Johnson as were the tubeframe versions. Glad to hear you're going with the originnal colors! It deserves to be a proud machine again!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

So unless I am missing something, you want to put a wider front wheel and tire on right? Now I assume you are not restoring it to orangle, just to use right? I would find a front wheel that is the size you want, then go to a bearing store,[you probably have one within a 1/2 hour from you, and don;t know it] and match up a bearing that that an outer diamater to fit the rim, and an inner to fit the axle. Put the tire of your choice on, and your done. Also MGM posted a picture of a trailer type hub that he was going to convert to, that would give you a tough front end. BTW I know a web site where they do the conversion, just ask if you want it. BTW, I am going the other way with my 444. For the garden, woods work a thinner, 3rib tire will be going on. Got the wheels, just need to match up bearings[place 5 min from work ] and fab some spacers.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Ingersoll444…
Yes you are correct on both counts.
I want to put wider front wheels and tires on the front and my
main objective is to restore the tractors reliability not its original
appearance. But I figured if I am going to replace parts and 
repaint the tractor I might as well try to stay as close to original
as possible (and practical).

I am going to try to get the wheels that Bolens used on their “HT”
line of tractors, if that doesn’t work out, I would appreciate your 
help with alternate sources. Thanks for offering.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
Check your PM's


----------

